# Not the end.



## SteveNT (Dec 11, 2013)

Greetings all, cobbers, critics and co-conspirators. I've been out of the picture for a while and 5 GPs and 2 specialists later I know the reason. Not good. Anyway I have some time and Darlyn and I are heading off on a BIG bucket list trip! Swim with white pointers/ whale sharks/ jump out of perfectly good aeroplanes, etc.) 

Thanks to you all, I have (and will) enjoy this forum. Understand that we accept that it is what it is and I have no regrets. I've already lived twice the life most people can dream of. And more to come!

I will be setting up a blog to make you all jealous ha ha.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry to here mate, I hope that you make the most of your time thats left. Looking forward to your blog.


----------



## cement (Dec 11, 2013)

You have the right attitude my friend.
A real lesson here for everyone.
All the very best, cobber!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 11, 2013)

That's sad news Steve, very sorry to hear mate, it was great to meet you, however briefly (you could always put the Lobie Parade on your bucket list while waiting to dive with the WP's?)...your always welcome. I'll let the family know anyway.

Look forward to the blog also, I'm sure you'll make us all jealous!


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey IV I'm sure we will have time to catch up when we are down that way. Will keep you informed.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 11, 2013)

All the best.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 11, 2013)

Darlyn said:


> Hey IV I'm sure we will have time to catch up when we are down that way. Will keep you informed.



Doin' the happy dance!


----------



## Umbral (Dec 11, 2013)

Good on you for doing what we all should, enjoy what little time we have. Make it worth it!


----------



## Porkbones (Dec 11, 2013)

Mate sorry to hear of ur bad news.hope u get to tick off all of ur bucket list


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 11, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> Doin' the happy dance!



Think I will take that quote on our journey


----------



## Bushman (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear this mate. :shock: You have a great attitude. 8)


----------



## RedFox (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear. I've always liked reading your posts, especially stories about 'x' the file snake. 

I look forward to seeing the adventures you get up to in your blog.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 12, 2013)

Steve,

If anyone can make us all jealous with a bucket list trip, it's you - the white pointers and whale sharks are already making me twitch with envy. Enjoy your journey with Darlyn, as I know you will, and let us know when the blog is up.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 12, 2013)

That really tugs at the heart strings, given the manner of your contributions to this forum. My wish for you is that the future is longer rather shorter and filled with happiness and joy. You are absolutely deserving of both!

Blue


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 12, 2013)

, This life just keeps throwing up curve balls .You think everything is going along fine the %^$# .I -on Monday found out that my good friend has finally beaten his brain tumour , on Tuesday I get a call to say his wife has breast Cancer !!

We all need to LIVE our lives now! I hope that a visit to all APS members is on your list :lol: , although most of us seem to live in little boxes in ugly cities 

Get Naked it feels GOOD :lol:


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry Steve, that really sucks. I am glad you and Darlyn can take off and have adventures to make us all jealous. Good thing you got that newly-kitted-out vehicle! Shark swimming will be totally awesome (not so sure about airplane jumping...) and I am sure the blog will make us jealous. I hope you get to do all of the items on your list and many more.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We hope to get away in January, down through the centre, Mt Dare, Oodnadatta, The Gammons, the Flinders, Eyre Peninsula, the Nullabor, SW WA and then a slow crawl up the WA coast. Then after a rest and refresh in Darwin we will head east.

Of course the Superanuation people dont want to give my money back and Centrelink dont want to give me a pension ("are you absolutely sure you can't keep working?" ha ha ha.) All a bit petty really but we will sort them out. 

The hardest thing by far has been telling my partner, parents and daughter. Everyone seems to take it harder than me. My smoking hasn't helped things but the cause is probably the deildrin (now banned organo-chloride) I used to handle with my Landscaping work many moons ago. 

Anyway, I am not in pain, just muscle weakness that chemo may or may not help with. If it doesn't help I will stop it. It wont do much else with what I have. I will have my head irradiated at intervals to stop this bugger invading my brain and just keep going until I cant anymore. 

Once the blog is up you will know where we are and we would love to catch up with you guys on our travels. So everyone, don't put off those things you want to do. Have fun and enjoy your lives!

See you soon 
Steve


----------



## sd1981 (Dec 12, 2013)

SteveNT, sorry to hear that life has thrown you a curveball like this... I've always enjoyed reading your posts and must say that you've been the voice of reason on many topics here.... I hope that you have a cracker of a time in your next adventure and God bless you and your family.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Dec 12, 2013)

Sad news Steve, but you sound like a remarkable man - my very best wishes to you and your family. When you hit the east coast, let us know when you're on the mid-north coast...

jamie


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 12, 2013)

Steve

Thank you for sharing your thoughts and parts of your wonderful life with pics of your pets and our beautiful country Australia

You will never be alone with all our kind thoughts and love going out to you and Darlyn and family

Miracles do happen ya know

Sandee


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 12, 2013)

Best of luck Buddy. Wishing a bit of luck to swing your way.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Dec 12, 2013)

Bad things tend to always happen to the best people.

Best of luck Steve, Enjoy your adventure and stay strong.


----------



## congo_python (Dec 12, 2013)

Bad news Steve I hope some how it turns around for you, either way have a ball traveling this great country and im sure you wont be short of places to stay/visit with all the replys you'll get from just this forum.

have a great time.


----------



## viciousred (Dec 12, 2013)

there aren't any words...

Have an amazing adventure Steve. I hope you get to live it all. And more! 

S


----------



## butters (Dec 12, 2013)

Best of luck Steve. It's always the ones who enjoy life to the fullest and have the right attitude that last the longest when given bad news. I dare say you will be around for a fair time yet.

Enjoy your trip. Really we should all live each moment like its our last. Being told you may not have as much time as you thought just makes this all the more important. 

Wishing you clear roads, clear skies and memories to last a lifetime. However long that may be!!


----------



## jahan (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry to read the sad news Steve.<br>Will be following your blog and having a beer with you in spirit cobber.<br>


----------



## Reptiles101 (Dec 12, 2013)

This made me feel sad  very sorry to hear Steve.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 12, 2013)

Dont be sad mate. I'm good with it. My life has been rich (not money) but with good people and great country you cant go wrong. Follow your passions and life pays you back!


----------



## mungus (Dec 13, 2013)

Never met you in person nor spoken by phone or communicated by text, email or PM on this site, but after reading your post's something deep inside me wishes that i had……………..
I hope your remaining journey with family and friends last a very, very long time.
Im off to bed now with a little tear in my eye………….but also with a slight smile……….knowing by what you have written in this thread that your remaining time will be unforgettable !!
Take care Steve.


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 13, 2013)

mungus said:


> Never met you in person nor spoken by phone or communicated by text, email or PM on this site, but after reading your post's something deep inside me wishes that i had……………..
> I hope your remaining journey with family and friends last a very, very long time.
> Im off to bed now with a little tear in my eye………….but also with a slight smile……….knowing by what you have written in this thread that your remaining time will be unforgettable !!
> Take care Steve.



That's a beautiful message mungus, thank you for your words.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 13, 2013)

This is terrible news. I opens this thread fully expecting some beautiful scenery pictures with a funny story. My stomach sank when I read your post. Your outlook is commendable. I've been in a similar situation as your family is in. While I don't know how you feel and I have no right to say I do I know how your family is feeling. I can't wait to see this epic bucket list trip. 

P.S I remember you said you would take me places in Australia that no tourist has ever seen. While I would never hold you to it I would love to meet you and darlyn at some point along your trip. 

Respect, Patrick

P.P.S my inbox is always open if you two need to chat.


----------



## dannydee (Dec 13, 2013)

For what it's worth mate, I wish you the very very best.
I hope you destroy that bucket list and have an exceptional time doing it.
Wishing you well from Scotland!

Dan


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear this Steve, but I'm glad you intend on making the most of the time you have left and enjoying it. Good on you mate


----------



## Snapped (Dec 13, 2013)

What a bugger of a thing to happen Steve, but I find your attitude to the news amazing, and no doubt you will give that bucket list a damn good flogging. Australia sure has a lot to offer, enjoy every minute of it, and never give up hope.


----------



## disintegratus (Dec 13, 2013)

Another person here who knows you only through your posts on APS, but I was quite upset and very much saddened at reading your post Steve. 
On returning to this thread though, I am finding it difficult to mope about being sad for someone who clearly doesn't have the time or the attitude for sadness!
So while I am feeling sympathy for you, Darlyn and your family, it is tempered by absolute awe at the way you have filled your lives with such beautiful memories, and continue to do so.
If by the end of mine, I manage to have lived half the life you have, I will count myself a darn sight luckier than most.
All the best,
Shell


----------



## PimmsPythons (Dec 13, 2013)

good luck with everything and enjoy your travels.i've always enjoyed your threads on APS .one of the select few i respect.
One thing i always say is you only have one life ,make the most of it. i have had some close friends pass away at a young age who told me the same thing, so i went travelling , so 15 years later and 39 countrys so far ,it has been awesome. Now have a wife and daughter which is another step in life but still get OS when i can. if you happen to come to the Gladstone area,get in touch.there is some magic spots here that most locals dont even know about . all the best
simon


----------



## -Peter (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow, always enjoyed your posts Steve, that trek into the little visited spot you posted photos of really had my mind racing. Don't know what to say. Thanks for some of your time man.


----------



## miss_mosher (Dec 14, 2013)

This saddens me so much, but your positivity and outlook on life makes me realise that finding happiness and making the most of your life is truly what matters most. We don't know each other in the slightest, but know that you have already taught me something wonderful. You are absolutely amazing!

I sincerely hope all the best and you have the time of your life. Enjoy every moment and I truly hope you have an absolute blast! 

Jade.


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 14, 2013)

It sux hey Steve, i know exactly how you are feeling, but mine is about 14 inches lower than yours but apparently will have the same outcome, your words and thoughts are an ispiration to me and i will use them as my mantra for what time is left. Unfortunately i can't have the same fun filled "Bucket list" you have made as lack of mobility would make it next to impossable, but i have promised myself if i make it until i am 60 (another 4 years) i am going to do something i have avoided all my life, I am going to get a Tattoo, not just any Tattoo but a phoenix that covers my whole back with the number 60 incorperated into it and the words i made it. I know what you mean by it is harder telling the relatives and friends and some of them i wish i hadn't because they now avoid me because they are uncomfortable and don't know what to say. Just because i can't physically do a journey such as the 1 you are undertaking does not mean i can't live yours vicariously through you so don't forget to let us all know when your blog is up and i will bring out the popcorn and coke zero and enjoy it from my armchair. Cheers my friend, i hope the chemo and xrays give you all the time to complete your spirit journey and then heaps of extra time afterwards to sit back and reflect on it with knowing smiles and chuckles.   ....................................Ron


----------



## -Peter (Dec 14, 2013)

Go for it Ron,


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 14, 2013)

You rock Steve, I hope you smash that bucket list mate and I wish you all the luck I can. 
I was going to say something last night but , your honesty and bravery had left me with out words and a tear in my eyes.
Stay tough mate.


----------



## Klaery (Dec 14, 2013)

I have always enjoyed reading your posts and the thought that you put into what you say Steve. Sorry to hear the latest news but great to see your attitude towards it. I wish you all the best with your many future adventures and look forward to following your blog


----------



## Rlpreston (Dec 14, 2013)

What sad news  
We don't know each other but I wish all the best for you on your grand adventure and beyond! Your attitude says it all, you deserve to be happy and enjoying life and I hope all the wishes on your list can be filled and you can enjoy those times with your loves ones. 

Best wishes for your travels


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate your support and your comments very much. All strength to the lot of you!

Sniper cap sent me a great poem and I hope he doesn't mind if I share it with you because is just a perfect summary of my beliefs.

_So live your life that the fear of death can never enter your heart. Trouble no one about their religion, respect others in their view, and demand that they respect yours. 
Love your life, perfect your life, beautify all things in your life. 
Seek to make your life long and its purpose in the service of your people. Prepare a noble death song for the day when you go over the great divide.

Always give a word or a sign of salute when meeting or passing a friend, even a stranger, when in a lonely place. Show respect to all people and grovel to none.


When you arise in the morning give thanks for the food and for the joy of living. If you see no reason for giving thanks, the fault lies only in yourself. Abuse no one and no thing, for abuse turns the wise ones to fools and robs the spirit of its vision.


When it comes your time to die, be not like those whose hearts are filled with the fear of death, so that when their time comes they weep and pray for a little more time to live their lives over again in a different way. Sing your death song and die like a hero going home._

So true.

Thanks Sniper 

- - - Updated - - -



ronhalling said:


> It sux hey Steve, i know exactly how you are feeling, but mine is about 14 inches lower than yours but apparently will have the same outcome, your words and thoughts are an ispiration to me and i will use them as my mantra for what time is left. Unfortunately i can't have the same fun filled "Bucket list" you have made as lack of mobility would make it next to impossable, but i have promised myself if i make it until i am 60 (another 4 years) i am going to do something i have avoided all my life, I am going to get a Tattoo, not just any Tattoo but a phoenix that covers my whole back with the number 60 incorperated into it and the words i made it. I know what you mean by it is harder telling the relatives and friends and some of them i wish i hadn't because they now avoid me because they are uncomfortable and don't know what to say. Just because i can't physically do a journey such as the 1 you are undertaking does not mean i can't live yours vicariously through you so don't forget to let us all know when your blog is up and i will bring out the popcorn and coke zero and enjoy it from my armchair. Cheers my friend, i hope the chemo and xrays give you all the time to complete your spirit journey and then heaps of extra time afterwards to sit back and reflect on it with knowing smiles and chuckles.   ....................................Ron



You will be in my thoughts everywhere I go Ron. Many thanks for your comments cobber, I will stay in touch.


----------



## zulu (Dec 14, 2013)

All the best to you steve and other sick APS members ,keep trucking !


----------



## Wally (Dec 15, 2013)

Happy travels to the both of you. Live it large!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Dec 15, 2013)

zulu said:


> All the best to you steve and other sick APS members ,keep trucking !



Some might say we're all sick here Col & Steve ! Nice comments so far!

Jamie


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 16, 2013)

Steve I was so sorry to read about your situation I have never met you but cannot stop thinking about what must be going through your mind. Make sure you do everything you have always dreamt of mate my thoughts are with you.

Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 16, 2013)

Well there you go. I've sold the kids for medical experiments. ha ha no. 
Sweetie will be representing her species at Crocosaurus Cove and Ess will soon be introduced to his harem. Neither looked disappointed. we have rain, cool air and thunder atm. and the Poms are on the ropes. majestic! sorry endeavour)


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 16, 2013)

Steve and Lynne I have no words. If the last week has taught me anything, it's enjoy what time we have. Steve you are such a wonderful strong man and with Lynne next to you I'm sure you'll have a blast. Xxxxx


----------



## Robo1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Bugger mate. You're going in with the best attitude and you've lived life with it too. All the best to you and your family.


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 17, 2013)

Well that's one tick to the bucket list. We WON the Ashes, Yippeee!!!!


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 17, 2013)

Its only been five years and we weren't supposed to have a chance this year. [MENTION=24884]Darlyn[/MENTION]. A sign of things to come.


----------



## MathewB (Dec 18, 2013)

I hope people don't think I'm taking the mickey here or anything but this, for some reason, popped straight into my head and the lyrics pretty much say it all. Thanks for being such a top bloke Steve, Walk On!

[video=youtube;OV5_LQArLa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OV5_LQArLa0[/video]


----------



## Smithers (Dec 18, 2013)

Very sad news. All the very best to you Darlyn and all loved ones around and in your life. Thanks for sharing all the stories and pics of your piece of the world with us. xo


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 18, 2013)

MathewB that's a beautiful sentiment, thank you for being a wonderful person.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 18, 2013)

MathewB said:


> I hope people don't think I'm taking the mickey here or anything but this, for some reason, popped straight into my head and the lyrics pretty much say it all. Thanks for being such a top bloke Steve, Walk On!
> 
> Thanks Matt. Goodonya.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 18, 2013)

Holey Moley, you have such a good outlook.

All the best to you and Daryln with the travels. You to have been a great presence on these forums and always been an interesting duo on here. Its refreshing to see to people still in love after the time you to have been together (even if you buy each other weird presents like spiders...  ).

I hope You get worlds more time than you think and that your travels are amazing. I wish you too all the best on your trip.

Toby


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 20, 2013)

i used to write poetry in my 20's. Even sold a few. Interestingly I started again a couple of months ago. just a few. seems i knew more than the doctors ha ha. anyway hope you like it. I do 


The floodplains whisper
Sea eagle stares through me from the bones of an ancient paperbark tree
The horizon falters the baking air hisses in protest
I am standing in the sun cold as ice
While the sky burns above me
If it is my turn
No regrets

- - - Updated - - -

G'day smithson, thanks for my 3,000th like on APS. Didn't see that coming!


----------



## zulu (Dec 20, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> Well there you go. I've sold the kids for medical experiments. ha ha no.
> Sweetie will be representing her species at Crocosaurus Cove and Ess will soon be introduced to his harem. Neither looked disappointed. we have rain, cool air and thunder atm. and the Poms are on the ropes. majestic! sorry endeavour)



The Poms are on the ropes ,what a ***** ,nothing like seeing a mean fast bowler with a moe bowling their heads off ,really does it for me LOL
The girl dog is swearing round here LOL there you go


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 20, 2013)

MathewB said:


> I hope people don't think I'm taking the mickey here or anything but this, for some reason, popped straight into my head and the lyrics pretty much say it all. Thanks for being such a top bloke Steve, Walk On!


Very nice thought mate, I grew up listening to this song as my father grew up in that area and era. He played it a lot when I was growing up and it reminds me of him. It is very fitting here as well because it doesn't look like Steve will walk alone.


----------



## smithson (Dec 21, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> i used to write poetry in my 20's. Even sold a few. Interestingly I started again a couple of months ago. just a few. seems i knew more than the doctors ha ha. anyway hope you like it. I do
> 
> 
> The floodplains whisper
> ...


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 24, 2013)

happy Xmas everyone. Enjoy! I'm not religious but happy people make for good times no matter what the excuse!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks Steve

May you, Darlyn and your loved ones spend quality time together this Festive Season and enjoy a happy healthy 2014
Kind thoughts
Sandee


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 24, 2013)

Wild~Touch said:


> Thanks Steve
> 
> May you, Darlyn and your loved ones spend quality time together this Festive Season and enjoy a happy healthy 2014
> Kind thoughts
> Sandee



Nah, we're just gunna pig out and get smashed


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 24, 2013)

pig out and get smashed

Ain't that quality time ??? hehehe


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 24, 2013)

Wild~Touch said:


> pig out and get smashed
> 
> Ain't that quality time ??? hehehe


----------



## Zipidee (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey Steve,

I've only just stumbled onto this news. So sorry to read the bad stuff, but inspired by the good. We've never met, but your comments have always been affirming and positive and your advice invaluable. I'm a writer by trade - not poetry unfortunately - but I'll leave it to an Irish bloke with glasses to sum up my feelings;

Who's to say where the wind will take you
Who's to know what it is will break you
I don't know, which way the wind will blow.
Who's to know when the time has come around
Don't want to see you cry.
I know that this is not goodbye.

Every good wish to you and your loved ones. In hope you have plenty of happy times today!!!!!


----------



## eipper (Dec 25, 2013)

Not sure if there is something with having a play with elapids on that list of your Steve.....but if there is I am in Brisbane and will do my best to help......live life to the fullest!


----------



## raycam01_au (Dec 25, 2013)

awesome bucket, sexy trip


except the sharks, i would crap myself 


take care


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 25, 2013)

eipper said:


> Not sure if there is something with having a play with elapids on that list of your Steve.....but if there is I am in Brisbane and will do my best to help......live life to the fullest!



cheers mate! We are going through the centre then west but if things go well enough we will hit the east coast eventually, Would love to catch up when we do. Many thanks!


----------



## eipper (Dec 26, 2013)

0419328251.... Give me a call when you have an idea if your up for it


----------



## jahan (Dec 26, 2013)

Steve, I hope you and Darlyn had a great Xmas and pigged out and got smashed..
If the wind happens to blow you down Mexico way in your travels, I`m only to happy to
share a bowl of beans with you and get smashed Steve.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 26, 2013)

jahan said:


> Steve, I hope you and Darlyn had a great Xmas and pigged out and got smashed..
> If the wind happens to blow you down Mexico way in your travels, I`m only to happy to
> share a bowl of beans with you and get smashed Steve.



Job done and invitation accepted.


----------

